# Big Spanish



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Trolled around the pass yesterday and caught a bunch of huge spanish , all were over 4 #s. It was later in the day so most of the hits were on the downriggers. Also saw a sailfish jump a few times , wish it was on my bait but couldn't get a bite. It was a little rough to run offshore and will only get worse, last time I lookes the seas were 8-11 this weekend.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah we trolled around 3 to 6 miles out Weds. and caught some large Spanish and 4 Kings.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!! What ya trolling with amarcfina, spoons? How deep?:thumbup:


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

looks like you got a couple of small kings in that second pic...


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Kings were 36 '' , that's a 150 qt cooler their in , and we were pulling Stretch 25's


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the report! thats some big spanish.


----------

